# AMD sempron 64 2500+ with 1600MHZ FSB



## dabster (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi, 
I have recently Buyied AMD sempron 2500+ 64 bit based computer,
I checked on inline vendors they say tht this processor has 1600 MHz FSB  See this link for Confirmation *www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1530708 But in BIOS it shows only 200MHz, Can Anyone tell me that it is really 1600Mhz....


Also what is the safest level it can be overclocked I have Gigabyte Motherboard K8MV800 See this link....

*valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=38735

--
Anurag


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 21, 2005)

> Hi,
> I have recently **bought** AMD sempron 2500+ 64 bit based computer


 
do u have an E6 rev processor as in the cpu-z screenshot? if yes then its very much overclockable...however u need to be more concerned about how far ur mobo/RAM will hold out. 
Anyways ur fsb at stock is 200 Mhz, while ur cpu speed is 200*7 = 1400Mhz...that is incase ur sempron is a palermo core!


----------



## dabster (Sep 21, 2005)

I want to know that it is really working at 1600 Mhz FSB as the Utility like CPU Z shows that it is working at 200 Mhz FSB and clock speed is 200 * 7=1400Ghz indeed..


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 21, 2005)

listen fsb=front side bus is a motherboard thing, and is 200MHz at stock for all Athlon64s 
therefore *FSB* is NOT the same as * CPU freq*!
the frequency at which ur cpu is running can be calculated by fsbclock*cpu multiplier
in ur case 200*7=1400mhz (not 1600MHz!) 
if its still not clear, just post a screenshot of  cpuz first page, so that we can see


----------



## dabster (Sep 22, 2005)

Nope, I know that it is running at 200Mhz FSB, But The online vendors like tigerdirect.com (See link to tht in my first post) are saying that this Processor is having a 1600MHZ FSB...
I want to know tht it is really so,
For me CPU-Z shows a 200MHz FSB only.


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 22, 2005)

the fsb shd be 166 or 200 mhz. 1600 mhz u r talking abt is ur cpu clock speed


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 22, 2005)

the fsb shd be 166 or 200 mhz. 1600 mhz u r talking abt is ur cpu clock speed


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 23, 2005)

Everybody is confused here,

Firstly let me tell u that everything is right in ur cpu.

ur processor clock speed is 1400Mhz, which is right,
1600 is ur Hypertransport speed, which they refer to as fsb, 200Mhz is ur bus speed from memory to processor, the memory runs at 200 Mhz.

Download everest here
*www.lavalys.hu/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en
and see the hypertransport speed. It will ne 1600Mhz.


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 23, 2005)

How come the sempron has a 1600MHZ hyper transport speed while my AMD 64 3000+ RSI MB only has a 1000MHZ hyper transport speed even with dual channel?


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 23, 2005)

AlienTech said:
			
		

> How come the sempron has a 1600MHZ hyper transport speed while my AMD 64 3000+ RSI MB only has a 1000MHZ hyper transport speed even with dual channel?



they usually report HTT speed as twice ur frequency  for confusing ppl i guess !
wat he means is Ht speed= 800 Mhz *2 =1600Mhz (its like saying 200Mhz DDR ram as 400 Mhz  )
dont worry...ur mobo has 1000Mhz HTT corresponding to 2000Mhz as indicated by the site..


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 24, 2005)

AlienTech said:
			
		

> How come the sempron has a 1600MHZ hyper transport speed while my AMD 64 3000+ RSI MB only has a 1000MHZ hyper transport speed even with dual channel?



The sempron actually has 800Mhz Hypertransport, and being dual channel it becomes 1600Mhz net data transfer, so it's not for confusing anyone.
Same is the case with ur system, with 1000Mhz hypertransport, 2000Mhz is the net efective speed.

recall why we call it DDR 400, when the bus speed is 200Mhz.


----------



## darklord (Sep 24, 2005)

The Sempron 2500+ is a Socket 754 CPU,how in the world can it have DUAL Channel RAM Support ?

No S754 CPU till date has Dual CHannel support.

Also the 2500+,even though based on E6 core and being extremely well overclocker,isnt much of fun as the Multiplier as well as the Vcore is locked.


----------



## dabster (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah,
Got it, Kniwor is right....
The Hypertransport speed is 1600MHz,
And the actual frequency at which the Processor communicates with memory is 200MHz...

Is it comparable to what we have on Pentium 4's the 800Mhz FSB ?


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 24, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> The Sempron 2500+ is a Socket 754 CPU,how in the world can it have DUAL Channel RAM Support ?
> 
> No S754 CPU till date has Dual CHannel support.
> 
> Also the 2500+,even though based on E6 core and being extremely well overclocker,isnt much of fun as the Multiplier as well as the Vcore is locked.



You are still confused there, i never said dual channel ram support,

IT'S DUAL CHANNEL HYPERTRANSPORT, and hypertransport is not the bus used to transfer data from ram.


----------



## indro (Sep 25, 2005)

Darklord means that its "Full Duplex"


----------



## darklord (Sep 26, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> darklord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i know what Hypertransport is and how the A64 thing works but never heard anything like Dual Channel Hypertransport.Care to explain that ?


----------



## indro (Sep 26, 2005)

I think they mean FULL Duplex, not dual channel !! Right Darky ?


----------



## darklord (Sep 26, 2005)

Well you can choose between 8bit or 16 bit upstream and downstream communication between the chipset and the CPU.

Is this what you are calling dual channel ?
16 bit upstream and downstream both way ?


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 26, 2005)

This is just too much.


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 27, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> Well you can choose between 8bit or 16 bit upstream and downstream communication between the chipset and the CPU.
> 
> Is this what you are calling dual channel ?
> 16 bit upstream and downstream both way ?



yes, 

they calculate it in terms of total data transfer rates, and hence it doubles.
simple.


----------

